# Current Naruto vs Current Sasuke



## TheGreen1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Place: Valley of The End
Distance: 100m
State of mind:  Bloodlust for both. Naruto and Sasuke will also have cold logic aiding them.
Knowledge: Manga

Assume Sasuke can use Nagato's move set with his new Rinnegan. He can also touch at least Madaras black sticks/balls.

Who wins? And I'm trying to be as logical as possible with what's shown.


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 21, 2014)

Draw, they are portrayed to be exactly even as of now.


----------



## Psp123789 (Apr 21, 2014)

No idea wait till they start doing shit.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 21, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> Place: Valley of The End
> Distance: 100m
> State of mind:  Bloodlust for both. Naruto and Sasuke will also have cold logic aiding them.
> Knowledge: Manga
> ...



Couldn't you be a bit more logical and wait a bit more to see what they can do? I mean the next chapter is gonna come up in less then 48 hours but I'd go with Naruto anyway either that or the kill either other like Naruto thought.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Apr 21, 2014)

I figure that Naruto had an unfair advantage as he knows Sasukes Rinnegan Infinently better than Sasuke does. But it is true we may have to wait. Still, I think I based enough here for a battle. I think Sasuke got the weaker power up in my opinion.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

Wait a little bit longer.


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 22, 2014)

I would say  that they are even,,, 
howeverr, if their boost is exactly the same,, then Naruto was stronger than sasuke prior to the powerup


----------



## Trojan (Apr 22, 2014)

Kifflom!! said:


> I would say  that they are even,,,
> *howeverr, if their boost is exactly the same,, then Naruto was stronger than sasuke prior to the powerup*



That what I was going to say, so I agree with what he said.


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 22, 2014)

nardo wins


----------



## The World (Apr 22, 2014)

nardo cause he got the Bijuu on his side

not to mention senjutsu + RS


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The recent chapter portrays them as near equal, in speed and combat prowess, as far as their holding-back states. 

Naruto hasn't gone into a 9-bijuu powered Senjutsu avatar mode yet, but sasuke should have an avatar of equal power. 

He should have PS (Madara-level, if not greater) now, and with blaze release increased onto that scale along with his new black lightning, he is certainly capable of holding his own against Naruto. I would bet his Enton-covered PS Sword now has destructive capabilities on the level of Naruto's black spheres, assuming the flames can be launched with the shock wave forces capable of slicing through mountains (EMS Madara), and he now apparently has the ability to re-direct Ninjutsu at will with his eye, making his Enton even more ridiculous, aside from the godlike-level of Genjutsu he now possesses. 

I will say, however, Naruto may have a more versatile move-set (with the combined abilities of the bijuu in him), but we've yet to see the full power of Sasuke's 9-toma Rinnegan, which is a completely new phenomenon (CST? CT? Rinbo? Complete Gravity Control?).

At this point, it's my opinion that Sasuke has a greater upside because of Rinnegan, assuming Naruto's final Juubi-powered form isn't something ridiculously powerful.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 22, 2014)

pretty sure they're equal now, i always thought EMS sasuke was far below naruto, but then he performed surprisingly well against madara.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 22, 2014)

Sasuke one shots with his new ability.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 22, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> I figure that Naruto had an unfair advantage as he knows Sasukes Rinnegan Infinently better than Sasuke does. But it is true we may have to wait. Still, I think I based enough here for a battle. I think Sasuke got the weaker power up in my opinion.



Not really as the Sage gave each of them half of his power. One power-up isn't going to be weaker than the other.

As for the topic, they're equal. Everything has pointed to this in the recent chapters.


----------



## Miyoshi (Apr 22, 2014)

*Both being at the pinnacle of yin & yang power, I'd say anyone who chooses a victor is speaking based on which ability they prefer to see. 

Yin-based jutsu looks incredibly OP as usually, it always does, and because it usually doesn't require close or even mid range combat, it appears to be easier to 1-shot opponents. 

While yang usually makes close and mid range combat it's bitch. It makes the user seem very difficult to pin down or keep down, and very dangerous if on the receiving end of any attacks from this side.

They're even.

Here's my petty reason for why Naruto wins. He has an ounce of plot armor more because his talk with rikudou sage was shown first.. and the series is named after him. 


*


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 22, 2014)

Naruto wins simply because he has more experience fighting Eye Guys.

Fighting Sauce is just another day in the park.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 22, 2014)

They are most likely even now. Hard to tell.


----------



## adeshina365 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sasuke reality warps his blade into Naruto's brain.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They are equals, this could go either way.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Apr 22, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Not really as the Sage gave each of them half of his power. One power-up isn't going to be weaker than the other.
> 
> As for the topic, they're equal. Everything has pointed to this in the recent chapters.



The Rinnegan is quite powerful, and normally I'd treat it like an equal power-up...

The issue arises from the fact that Naruto has extensive knowledge on how the Rinnegan works and most of it's abilities, something that Sasuke does not have on Naruto's. Naruto's got a good track record against Rinnegan users and coming out alive against them, not so much with Sasuke.


----------



## Brooks (Apr 22, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> The Rinnegan is quite powerful, and normally I'd treat it like an equal power-up...
> 
> The issue arises from the fact that Naruto has extensive knowledge on how the Rinnegan works and most of it's abilities, something that Sasuke does not have on Naruto's. Naruto's got a good track record against Rinnegan users and coming out alive against them, not so much with Sasuke.



Too bad Sasuke is using the One-eye Rinnegan according to the Viz translation...Naruto is out of luck as he isn't dealing with a normal Rinnegan...

I'm guessing you haven't seen the new spoilers?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 22, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> The Rinnegan is quite powerful, and normally I'd treat it like an equal power-up...
> 
> The issue arises from the fact that Naruto has extensive knowledge on how the Rinnegan works and most of it's abilities, something that Sasuke does not have on Naruto's. Naruto's got a good track record against Rinnegan users and coming out alive against them, not so much with Sasuke.



Naruto has a good track record of dealing with Madara's rinnegan, not Sasuke's. And assuming they grant the same abilities would be your first mistake.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 22, 2014)

Sasuke hasn't done anything yet (not counting any abilities he may or may not be getting in today's chapter ). So we should probably hold off on this. Although if we assume he can freely use the Rinnegan abilities that Nagato did that is a very good start.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 22, 2014)

The way they're being portrayed, Sasuke and Naruto should be on the same level of power.

Even if Naruto has experience fighting Rinnegan users, this is the first time he's fighting someone with a Dojutsu similar to Sasuke's.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 22, 2014)

Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> Lord Naruto for the win......
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



WTF.

Are you my long lost brother or some shit? Lmao.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 24, 2014)

Bumping this since Sauce got new feats.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah but we don't exactly know how his ability work.

Still though, I stand my ground. He oneshots with his new ability.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 24, 2014)

Neither have shown their true capabilities.

Obviously this last chapter focused on displaying and hyping Sasuke's rinnegan, but a big part of that is because it allows him to analyze and understand madara's own rinnegan ability.  

They should be at the same level.  If Sasuke's new abilities really put him above naruto or something, *naruto would have at least shown some kind of concern*, let alone *this.*


----------



## Jagger (Apr 24, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> Neither have shown their true capabilities.
> 
> Obviously this last chapter focused on displaying and hyping Sasuke's rinnegan, but a big part of that is because it allows him to analyze and understand madara's own rinnegan ability.
> 
> They should be at the same level.  If Sasuke's new abilities really put him above naruto or something, *naruto would have at least shown some kind of concern*, let alone *this.*


Naruto has a rivarly compared to Sasuke, but not that much. Sasuke, on the other hand, had an inferiority complex the moment Naruto started to become powerful. Sure, he just said Sasuke gets annoying when he starts giving orders, but I think that's as far as their rivarly goes.

It's not the same to compare the Naruto from back then that was obsessed with getting stronger than Sasuke than the Naruto worried about saving the world and change things for the good.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 24, 2014)

This is a perfect example of why feats centric arguments are dumb. The manga couldn't get any clearer that Naruto = Sasuke, Yet people are still debating this based on feats. Come on guys, just come on.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 24, 2014)

Portrayal-centric arguments are dumb as well.

You just need the right balance.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 24, 2014)

Turrin said:


> This is a perfect example of why feats centric arguments are dumb. The manga couldn't get any clearer that Naruto = Sasuke, Yet people are still debating this based on feats. Come on guys, just come on.



Yeah, arguments *purely* based on feats *can* be dumb, and arguments purely based on feats of characters that have just obtained almost unexplored powerups can be even dumber.

However, does that mean that arguments that use both feats and portrayal are dumb?  Does that mean that pure portrayal argument can't be dumb as well?

Obviously not.



Jagger said:


> Naruto has a rivarly compared to Sasuke, but not that much. Sasuke, on the other hand, had an inferiority complex the moment Naruto started to become powerful. Sure, he just said Sasuke gets annoying when he starts giving orders, but I think that's as far as their rivarly goes.
> 
> It's not the same to compare the Naruto from back then that was obsessed with getting stronger than Sasuke than the Naruto worried about saving the world and change things for the good.


No, *i think both are equally concerned* about how powerful the other is in respects to their own power.  It's just that till the recent powerup, Naruto had been a lot stronger than Sasuke which is why we only saw sasuke get jealous.


@Grimmjowsensei

It's interesting that in Current Sasuke vs 8th gated Gai thread you say this:


Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't wanna comment on this without proper knowledge on Sasuke's ability.



Yet when it comes to Current Sasuke vs Current Naruto, you say this:


Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah but we don't exactly know how his ability work.
> 
> Still though, I stand my ground. He oneshots with his new ability.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 24, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Portrayal-centric arguments are dumb as well.
> 
> You just need the right balance.


What does feats add here? Answer; nothing. Naruto could show 50x Bijuu Bomb or Sasuke could show Limbo Hengoku creating 10 clones, next chapter, and it would still be obvious they are equals. Feats add very little to a logical conversation in almost any instance. Are they fun to discuss sure, but that's pretty much where it ends unless comparing very specific well defined jutsu/abilities; not who is holistically better or would win in a fight.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 25, 2014)

Turrin said:


> What does feats add here? Answer; nothing. Naruto could show 50x Bijuu Bomb or Sasuke could show Limbo Hengoku creating 10 clones, next chapter, and it would still be obvious they are equals. Feats add very little to a logical conversation in almost any instance. Are they fun to discuss sure, but that's pretty much where it ends unless comparing very specific well defined jutsu/abilities; not who is holistically better or would win in a fight.



It's only obvious they'd be equals because:
1) the portrayal argument for them being equals is extremely powerful 
2) feat-wise, pulling off a 50x bijuubomb or limbo w/ 10 clones wouldn't put either above each other

For almost every other argument that doesn't involve the greatest and most developed rivalry that's one of the central focus of the entire plot of the manga, feats add a ton to determining who'd win or who wouldn't.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 25, 2014)

Turrin said:


> What does feats add here? Answer; nothing. Naruto could show 50x Bijuu Bomb or Sasuke could show Limbo Hengoku creating 10 clones, next chapter, and it would still be obvious they are equals. Feats add very little to a logical conversation in almost any instance. Are they fun to discuss sure, but that's pretty much where it ends unless comparing very specific well defined jutsu/abilities; not who is holistically better or would win in a fight.



I am accepting portrayal only because in the very specific case of Naruto vs Sasuke is very clear. However you sound like if portrayal should ALWAYS be superior to feats, and it is not.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 25, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I am accepting portrayal only because in the very specific case of Naruto vs Sasuke is very clear. However you sound like if portrayal should ALWAYS be superior to feats, and it is not.


----------



## Kai (Apr 25, 2014)

Turrin said:


> What does feats add here? Answer; nothing. Naruto could show 50x Bijuu Bomb or Sasuke could show Limbo Hengoku creating 10 clones, next chapter, and it would still be obvious they are equals. Feats add very little to a logical conversation in almost any instance. Are they fun to discuss sure, but that's pretty much where it ends unless comparing very specific well defined jutsu/abilities; not who is holistically better or would win in a fight.


Bro, the winner of Naruto vs. Sasuke is a fight that will be illustrated with actual feats.

Do you think they will have a final battle of portrayal?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 25, 2014)

Okay, so I'm a little bit rusty on my debating, but as far as I can tell, they're equal, more or less. Rikudō's power-up made that pretty clear by the whole Sun and Moon comparison. Feats aren't very useful in this case, as we have some for Sasuke, yet none for Naruto, making Sauce the winner by default.

When they have their final battle, I heavily doubt it will be power that decides the match.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 25, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> @Grimmjowsensei
> 
> It's interesting that in Current Sasuke vs 8th gated Gai thread you say this:
> 
> ...



Thats mainly due to Gai's speed. I also said in the same thread that if Sasuke can react to 8 gated Gai then he should be able to do what he did to Madara. But without knowing the specifics, I can't claim that he can successfully keep up with someone like Gai.

Naruto doesn't pose a similar threat. So it should work on him just like it did on Juubidara. And he lacks Juubidara's regen, so he gets oneshot.




Turrin said:


> This is a perfect example of why feats centric arguments are dumb. The manga couldn't get any clearer that Naruto = Sasuke, Yet people are still debating this based on feats. Come on guys, just come on.



Are you suggesting that people who are close in power can't beat one another ? 
That the stupidest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 25, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Naruto doesn't pose a similar threat. So it should work on him just like it did on Juubidara.



He could probably sense it and procede to dodge it.



> And he lacks Juubidara's regen, so he gets oneshot.



Actually Naruto regenerated a lung with a fraction of the Kyubi's Chakra. 

If the sword pierces him, he should be able to pull it out and heal the wound just fine.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2014)

Rocky said:


> He could probably sense it and procede to dodge it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's see Naruto recover from a sword in his brain.


----------



## Soul (Apr 25, 2014)

Too hard to tell, as we do not have feats.
I am surprised this thread is still open.



Miyoshi said:


> Here's my petty reason for why Naruto wins. He has an ounce of plot armor more because his talk with rikudou sage was shown first.. and the series is named after him.



There is no such thing as a plot armor in the BD.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 25, 2014)

Rocky said:


> He could probably sense it and procede to dodge it.


Dodge what ? 
I doubt sasuke's ability is a physical attack like Limbo. Naruto simply dodged invisible Madara's punch there.




> Actually Naruto regenerated a lung with a fraction of the Kyubi's Chakra.
> 
> If the sword pierces him, he should be able to pull it out and heal the wound just fine.


Too bad the plot shield is off in BD

But then it depends on what Sasuke hits him with.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 25, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Dodge what ?
> I doubt sasuke's ability is a physical attack like Limbo. Naruto simply dodged invisible Madara's punch there.



Dodge the sword..

I doubt that Sasuke is some cosmic reality warper that can just imagine his sword into Naruto brain.

He has to get that sword into Naruto somehow.



> Too bad the plot shield is off in BD
> 
> But then it depends on what Sasuke hits him with.



Regeneration is one of Naruto's feats.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 25, 2014)

Naruto regenerated a fucking lung in KN2, his regeneration must be insane now that he is basically a Perfect Juubi Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 25, 2014)

Turrin said:


> What does feats add here? Answer; nothing. Naruto could show 50x Bijuu Bomb or Sasuke could show Limbo Hengoku creating 10 clones, next chapter, and it would still be obvious they are equals. Feats add very little to a logical conversation in almost any instance. Are they fun to discuss sure, but that's pretty much where it ends unless comparing very specific well defined jutsu/abilities; not who is holistically better or would win in a fight.


I'm sorry, Turrin, but it seems you're implying portrayal and hype weights more than feats and that's just wrong. We've seen several statements that were proven wrong in this manga, but were corrected due feats.

Of course, feats in this specific match-up aren't good enough to judge this match properly and declare a definitive winner (though, I doubt that considering this kind of debate will enever end). 

Sasuke and Naruto are always portrayed to be equals in power, however, that doesn't mean one can't beat the other in a fight. Madara and Hashirama were also rivals close in power, but Hashirama was the usual winner. The same applies here.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 26, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Dodge the sword..
> 
> I doubt that Sasuke is some cosmic reality warper that can just imagine his sword into Naruto brain.
> 
> He has to get that sword into Naruto somehow.


What do you suggest it is then ? 
He seemed to have literally TP'd the sword in Madara. 
That or he put it infront of Madara while he was charging ahead and he practially  impaled himself.




> Regeneration is one of Naruto's feats.



I am willing to bet that his regeneration depends on the lethality of the attack. 
Like when Kabuto severed an artery, he was dying and Kyuubi couldn't do anything about it.

So I am guessing if Sasuke stabs him in the heart instead of the lung, Naruto won't be able to regenerate.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 26, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> That or he put it infront of Madara while he was charging ahead and he practially impaled himself.



This, probably.

Naruto has like transcendent-level sensing abilities right now, so he could probably avoid making the same mistake as Madara.



> I am willing to bet that his regeneration depends on the lethality of the attack.
> Like when Kabuto severed an artery, he was dying and Kyuubi couldn't do anything about it.
> 
> So I am guessing if Sasuke stabs him in the heart instead of the lung, Naruto won't be able to regenerate.



Eh, maybe. Naruto's healing capabilities are ill-defined as of now.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 26, 2014)

But real talk. When naruto gets power up eveyrthing flies and people go off the hype wagon. When Sasuke gets a power up

"Sniff sniff we need to wait for more info" I hope you know you might as well say Sasuke>>>Naruto know. Because its only going to get worst. Sasuke going to get Hax until the end of Madara and his Regime. While naruto will get new Rasengan centered around the bijuu powers.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 26, 2014)

I think you're all jumping the gun on this. Sasuke has a natural advantage at the moment, as he has more feats with his new abilities than Naruto does. We should wait for more before deciding on who wins.


----------



## Raiken (Apr 26, 2014)

They're probably equal as of now.
However, before their near deaths, Naruto was a fair bit more powerful than Sasuke.
To compensate for that, Sasuke received more power ups than Naruto, so he could catch up:

*Naruto:*
What he lost:
Light 50% Kurama: KCM/KCM2

What he had:
Base/Sage Mode

What he Gained:
Gained Dark 50% Kurama and combined with Chakra Fragments of the other 8 Bijuu, becomes the 9 Bijuu Jinchuuriki: 9BCM.
Full Moon Marking from Sage of Six Paths. "[Ashura]Naruto Chakra Awakining and Passive Sage Chakra State?"

*Sasuke*
What he lost:
_N/A_

What he had:
Sharingan/EMS

What he Gained:
Hashirama's DNA: Sage Body
Crescent Moon Marking from Sage of Six Paths. "[Indra]Sasuke Chakra Awakening and Passive Sage Chakra State?"
Awakened a Perfect Rinnegan in Left Eye.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 26, 2014)

Experience, experience, experience.

Naruto has been fighting Rikudos none stop in manga time since the Pain Invasion. NONE STOP. He probably got a 2 week break to travel to Turtle island. ALL of Sasuke's upcoming abilities will just be cool variations of abilities Naruto has already faced.

Teleportation - been there.
Susanoos - Been there.
Gravitational attacks - Been there.
Genjutsus - been there.
blah, blah.

Naruto has too many never before seen attacks for Sasuke to wrap his mind around.

Fuck that limited ass Teleportation. One giant nuke will force him into Susanoo...with Yoton FRS...Sasuke's PS better have a gigantic Yata Mirror or some shit. Lmao.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 26, 2014)

Anybody that says naruto and Sasuke were not equals when they took down Obito is retarded. Naruto went all out with his strongest form and was made to look equal to Sasuke's complete susano-o which wasnt even his strongest susano-o form at the time with its armor. Thing is though Sasuke fans are willing to say they are equal why Naruto fans are too butthurt to realize That Susano-o has already shown to TANK EVERY SINGLE ATTACK naruto had at the current time while Naruto was still susceptible to Sasuke's arsenal.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 26, 2014)

Couldn't Naruto just use his superspeed to run into a hill or mountain far away, and then spam multi country busting Juubidamas in Sasuke's direction?


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 26, 2014)

Naruto wins since he is the main character 
Lel......why don't we wait and see the full extend of their abilities??


----------



## Rocky (Apr 26, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Anybody that says naruto and Sasuke were not equals when they took down Obito is retarded. Naruto went all out with his strongest form and was made to look equal to Sasuke's complete susano-o which wasnt even his strongest susano-o form at the time with its armor.



Sasuke with Jugo's Curse Seal & the remains of Naruto's cloak was attacking Obito in concert with SM Bijū Mode Naruto.

I have no idea how you conclude equality from that....



> Thing is though Sasuke fans are willing to say they are equal why Naruto fans are too butthurt to realize That Susano-o has already shown to TANK EVERY SINGLE ATTACK naruto had at the current time while Naruto was still susceptible to Sasuke's arsenal.



Sasuke has feats of tanking a Senpō: Bijūdama x5 from Naruto? Please, do share them.

As for Sasuke having the firepower to damage Naruto....well, imho, arrows and Amaterasu aren't going to cut it. Naruto can just block the fire with his Chakra tails, and roar away the arrows.


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2014)

> I'm sorry, Turrin, but it seems you're implying portrayal and hype  weights more than feats and that's just wrong. We've seen several  statements that were proven wrong in this manga, but were corrected due  feats.



Portrayal and hype are better than feats in a lot of cases though. 
e.g. - Madara was obviously the strongest Uchiha before we even knew what he was capable of




In this case I agree with Turrin. You can all argue this until you're blue in the face. It's pretty damn obvious they are equals.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 26, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Sasuke with Jugo's Curse Seal & the remains of Naruto's cloak was attacking Obito in concert with SM Bijū Mode Naruto.
> 
> I have no idea how you conclude equality from that....


Oh....So Naruto just generates Kyuubi Chakra on his own right.......SM didn't really show any increase in the overrall power more so for its attribute. And Sasuke used a STRONGER VERSION OF SUSANO-O w/o his chakra. You really think Sasuke Can't add leggs on his own then you need to stop. He even Managed to generate Susano-o armor on his own to cover Naruto w/o a Kyuubi shroud. Fall back with that tired argument.





> Sasuke has feats of tanking a Senpō: Bijūdama x5 from Naruto? Please, do share them.
> 
> As for Sasuke having the firepower to damage Naruto....well, imho, arrows and Amaterasu aren't going to cut it. Naruto can just block the fire with his Chakra tails, and roar away the arrows.



Madara Susano-o that tanked 100% Kyuubi chakra susano-o was at the same level of Sasuke's Highest level. 5x zero effect is still zero effect. Madara susnao-o tanked it with absolutely no issues what so ever w/o a scratch.  If you fire 5 bullets at a Bullet Proof window that doesnt mean its going to crack.

Kakashi Lightning a Chain was capable of Ripping through Bijuu Shrouds like butter. Sasuke's Handheld sword was capable of Cutting Rikudou Madara who was enhanced by the god tree. While naruto didn't. Also not to mention sasuke controls the flames and it was capable to inflict enough damage on THE REAL Juubi to have it screaming in pain. Not to mention Sasuke Arrows and Enton blades shown to cut through Juubi flesh like button.

Naruto defenses Do not hold up to Sasuke's Arsenal. Even by his own words. when confronted by Itachi Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu.

Naruto clearly has raw power to make Naruto look stronger than Sasuke. But the end result its the same shit with more power. there is nothing to stop Sasuke from Warping a Bijuu  dama back into Naruto's face. And Last time I checked. Kyuubi crumbled under less Damage.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 26, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Oh....So Naruto just generates Kyuubi Chakra on his own right.......SM didn't really show any increase in the overrall power more so for its attribute.



Even if it doesn't show much of an increase, there is always a big increase in power.



> And Sasuke used a STRONGER VERSION OF SUSANO-O w/o his chakra. You really think Sasuke Can't add leggs on his own then you need to stop. He even Managed to generate Susano-o armor on his own to cover Naruto w/o a Kyuubi shroud. Fall back with that tired argument.



That may not be entirely true. At one point in time the members of the alliance chakra cloaks appeared to disappeared and they thought it was gone but we later find out that Naruto's chakra cloaks only diminished in size and it was never completely gone so it's possible that Sasuke still had some of Naruto's chakra.




> Naruto defenses Do not hold up to Sasuke's Arsenal. Even by his own words. when confronted by Itachi Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu.



Naruto didn't have BM or the ability to combine BijuuMode+Sage Mode. Using his words and acting like they apply now is flawed.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 26, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Oh....So Naruto just generates Kyuubi Chakra on his own right.......SM didn't really show any increase in the overrall power more so for its attribute.



Kurama is part of Naruto's arsenal, as he is a Perfect Jinchuriki. Jugo is not part of Sasuke's.

Sage Mode canonically enhances the abilities of a shinobi though the use of natural energy. It isn't debatable, Naruto was stronger once in that form.



> And Sasuke used a STRONGER VERSION OF SUSANO-O w/o his chakra. You really think Sasuke Can't add leggs on his own then you need to stop. He even Managed to generate Susano-o armor on his own to cover Naruto w/o a Kyuubi shroud. Fall back with that tired argument.



I know Sasuke can use perfect Susano'o. I don't see how that helps your point.



> Madara Susano-o that tanked 100% Kyuubi chakra susano-o was at the same level of Sasuke's Highest level. 5x zero effect is still zero effect. Madara susnao-o tanked it with absolutely no issues what so ever w/o a scratch.  If you fire 5 bullets at a Bullet Proof window that doesnt mean its going to crack.



First, prove that Sasuke's Susano'o is on the same level as Madara's. Second, Naruto's Bijūdama is five times as _powerful_ as a normal one, not five times as numerous. Please get these terrible analogies out of here. If something stands up to a 5 Megaton nuclear weapon with "zero" damage, that does not indicate that it can stand to a 25 Megaton nuke with the same results. 



> Kakashi Lightning a Chain was capable of Ripping through Bijuu Shrouds like butter. Sasuke's Handheld sword was capable of Cutting Rikudou Madara who was enhanced by the god tree. While naruto didn't. Also not to mention sasuke controls the flames and it was capable to inflict enough damage on THE REAL Juubi to have it screaming in pain. Not to mention Sasuke Arrows and Enton blades shown to cut through Juubi flesh like button.



I think everything you said was horribly off. Like, damn man.

Naruto's Bijū Sage Avatar is not comparable to the v2 jinchūriki shrouds, Sasuke didn't use his standard Katana to cut Madara, and Sasuke presumably needed Naruto's Rasenshuriken to inflict noticeable damage on the Ten Tails.



> Naruto defenses Do not hold up to Sasuke's Arsenal. Even by his own words. when confronted by Itachi Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu.



:heston

KCM Naruto (with his Chakra split) isn't even on the same planet as SM Bijū Mode Naruto in terms of combat, whether it be offense or defense. Also, fyi, Sasuke doesn't have Itachi's Tsukuyomi, and Naruto said _Killer B_ would be finished if he was hit.



> Naruto clearly has raw power to make Naruto look stronger than Sasuke. But the end result its the same shit with more power. there is nothing to stop Sasuke from Warping a Bijuu  dama back into Naruto's face. And Last time I checked. Kyuubi crumbled under less Damage.



Are we talking about their current forms now? 'Cause we were discussing them as they were against Obito before. In their current forms they probably are equal, but we haven't really seen what Naruto can do, other than grant life.


----------

